# Is it okay to sedate a hedgehog?



## LaurenNicole9618 (Jan 2, 2015)

Today I called and scheduled an appointment with a veterinarian here to have my hedgehogs nails clipped. (I have tried and tried to do it myself not only will she not be still, but she gets mad when I touch her feet) they told me they were going to have to sedate her, because they said as they have seen hedgehogs before they will only curl up into balls and they are unable to do any work on them. is it okay for her to be sedated? It probably won't be for long, considering it would only take a few minutes for them to clip her nails.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Is it okay to sedate a hedgehog? Of course. It has to be done for many, many reasons.

Is it a good idea to sedate a hedgehog every time the nails need clipped? Not by a long shot. Nails often need clipped every couple of weeks. Do you really want to put your hedgehog through that? Do you really want to pay for it?

Make playing with her feet part of her bonding time. When a nail needs clipped, clip it. You don't have to do them all at once. Distract her with a treat. (Some people use mealies, but that doesn't work with my Fitzgerald because they last half a second. Crickets take much longer.) Try it in the bath where she can't ball up and is distracted by trying to get out. Put her on a grid, and grab her foot as it falls through. Contact your breeder and see if you can drop by for a tutorial.

The vet and sedation is a last resort. Save it for when she _really_ needs it.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Here are a few points to consider. 
Anesthesia has risks. Doctors and Vets try their best to decrease the risk, but cannot eliminate those risks. 
Nail trims will need to be done frequently. 
Nail trims take some practice. Their are many different ways to get the job done, and it doesn't have to be done in one night. 
There is an issue if the vet says other hedgehogs gave us problems so now we sedate them all. 
How many times can your hedgehog be sedated before their is long term damage? 

If there was a checkup being done and part of the checkup involved some sedation, then it could make logical sense to trim while your hedgehog is under sedation, but to sedate just for a nail trim isn't worth the risk in my opinion.


----------

